# HUSTLER or GRAVELY zero turn mower ?



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have demoed both units with 60" and 35 hp Kawasaki engines commercial HD grade

Both good dealers close by the house and priced evenly 

So I need help on which one to buy
Please give me pros and cons from y'all's knowledge on these mowers

Thanks
Hch3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

If you're in NW Houston then you're probably dealing with the Gravely dealer on Grant Rd. If so, let me say that I own a commercial lawn service and would not buy from that dealer if my choice was them or Home Depot. I think Gravely is the better machine but I'd go Hustler to not buy from the dealer on Grant.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

They are both good machines, some models better than others. Usually the hustler is simpler than the gravely. Check your options on where to purchase, if you take care of it, neither should need too much in the way of warranty work.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in sealy and gravely in sealy and hustler in bellville

Yes I do think the gravely is a tad fancier than hustler but with tad bit higher price tag

I had never heard of gravely and that's why I'm concerned about gravely

Hustler top end model and I only heard good things about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Gravely is a strong machine, we used them for years before we had problems with the dealer. We switched brands because of the dealer, not the machine. I'd buy them again in a minute if I had a good dealer for them.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

The dealer in sealy is top notch customer service just like the Hustler dealer in bellville

I can't decide which one I wish one was a squirrelly dealer to make my decision easier



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

Gravely

sorry, excel did not transfer evenly
We had 64-70 gravely mowers
56 John Deere 5525 tractors
46 Rhino batwings
10 or so 6' bush hog cutters
55-60 crews of 3 to 5 people
about 85 trucks
too much small equip to count
annual sales close to $15MM per year for 10 years for one division

This was our average cap ex churn per year

Sold company in 2008

Dealer wise, been out of the game too long to recommend, sorry

2007 Maintenance Division Capital Expenditure 

Item	Quantity	Price Each	Sub-Total	Total	Vendor
John Deer Tractor Model # 5525	4 $30,850 $123,400 $132,347 Brookside
John Deere 6415	2 $30,500 $61,000 $65,423 Brookside
Diamond Boom Mower	2 $29,500 $59,000 $63,868 Brookside
John Deer Tractor Model # 1545	2 $19,800 $39,600 $42,471 Brookside
Rhino FR-15 Batwing Cutter	9 $11,670 $105,030 $111,594 Landsdowne-Moody
2006 Isuzu NPR	8 $34,282 $274,254 $294,138 Houston Mack Isuzu
Chevrolet 1500 Pickup Truck	3 $19,952 $59,856 $64,575 Caldwell Country
Gravely Z-Turn Mower 72"	5 $8,512 $42,559 $45,644 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Gravely Z-Turn Mower 60"	14 $7,499 $104,990 $112,601 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Stihl Weedeater Model # 250R	78 $343 $26,754 $28,694 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Stihl Blower Model # BR420	27 $338 $9,126 $9,788 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Stihl Edger Model # FC75	16 $244 $3,904 $4,187 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Stihl Hedge Trimmer Model # HS45	12 $218 $2,616 $2,806 Cypress Lawn & Turf
Snapper Push Mower Model # PS24	2 $570 $1,140 $1,223 Cypress Lawn & Turf
$979,357


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've had a Gravely for 10 yrs this July, 25hp 52" cut its a >>beast<< it in shop now getting the drive belt replaced for the FIRST time, we have been talking about getting ANOTHER after this fall.....need I say more


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bought a gravely about 4 or 5 yrs ago and all I have done is change the oil , except, the solenoid (starter) is acting up and I had to bypass it a couple of times to make the starter engage.
Would highly recommend this machine.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a Hustler Raptor and it is a beast.


----------



## tey91153 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Gravely!*

I have had the 60" commercial model for 8 years and its still running like a champ!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I cannot speak for the Hustler, but I have a Gravely that I bought used. It is just a small machine, but I love it. Gravely is a quality product.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just bought the Gravely 460 commercial with 60" and 35 hp Kawasaki 

I highly recommend the dealer in sealy easy to work with

Thanks for the replies

Hch3



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I got the 60 HD last year and love it. I had a 42"craftsman riding mower and it took 4 hours to mower my yard. The Gravely does it in 1 1/2 -2 hours and i do way less weedeatding and its 10x the better cut. As of yet with over 40+ hrs on it i have had no problems. I even go out back in the pasture and mower on the otherside of my cross fences. I could never do that before just because of how thick it gets over there. My only complaint which is with any zero turn in you get dirty from mowing. Those blades are hauling asss and kick up the dust. So i try and mow in the morning more and it stops that. Good luck


----------



## redds (Jun 7, 2012)

Have a Gravely and love it


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

hch3 said:


> I'm in sealy and gravely in sealy and hustler in bellville
> 
> Yes I do think the gravely is a tad fancier than hustler but with tad bit higher price tag
> 
> ...


Haven't really looked at mowers before if you never heard of gravely?? I had a 52 I bought new and used for 8 years had a few yards and my own... When it was time for a new one I went with a bad boy, but if I was only choosing between your two I'd say gravely if you like the dealer, that's the main kicker


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Hustler with over 1500 hours on it!!! And mow everything from the nice carpet grass in the front to cutting the 10 acres the horses are in. I got two sets of blades to always have a sharp set and we're good to go!!!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

hch3 said:


> Just bought the Gravely 460 commercial with 60" and 35 hp Kawasaki
> 
> I highly recommend the dealer in sealy easy to work with
> 
> ...


If you don't mind sharing how much you ended up paying I'd appreciate it. I am in the market for a mower and am trying to get an idea on prices without having to hassle with a dozen different dealers.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

10,200 new had to really haggle to get that 
They have several demo models with low hours with big savings and come with full warranty
Ask for Neil 
(979) 885-6140


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I cant imagine a weekend warrior needing a comerical one. My HD has never even bogged down in the pasture. I would think that bad boy would only be needed if you worked it every day. At almost twice the price of the HD Im just throwing it out there.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to mow a several acre pasture with a 1950ish model Gravely tractor. This was in the early 2000's. That machine had been on that property since new and needed very little maintenance. Obviously the machines are much more complicated now but since using that machine, I've had it in my head that they were the top dogs so if I had a choice, I'd likely go with Gravely.


----------

